# Confirmation email?



## sanycsport@hotmail.com (15 Apr 2016)

Hello! 

I sent in my application online around a month ago (for infantry). I've yet to receive any sort of confirmation. Do they send a confirmation email I may have missed? Should I go to the recruiting office to confirm it was received? 

It's killing me. I don't want to be stuck flipping burgers because I forgot to check my spam folder.


----------



## mariomike (15 Apr 2016)

sanycsport@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> I sent in my application online around a month ago (for infantry). I've yet to receive any sort of confirmation. Do they send a confirmation email I may have missed? Should I go to the recruiting office to confirm it was received?



From Ask a CAF Recruiter,

I submitted my application. Whats Next?

After submitting your application:

        You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process. 

   To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended: 

•   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder. 
•   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
•   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.
___________________________________________________________________

If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118929.0


----------



## winster1969 (15 Apr 2016)

My sons confirmation email went in to the junk folder for some reason, so you should check there as well.


----------



## DAA (15 Apr 2016)

sanycsport@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> Hello!
> I sent in my application online around a month ago (for infantry). I've yet to receive any sort of confirmation. Do they send a confirmation email I may have missed? Should I go to the recruiting office to confirm it was received?
> It's killing me. I don't want to be stuck flipping burgers because I forgot to check my spam folder.



When you apply "online", you should receive the first email right away or within 2 hours which acknowledges receipt of your application.  After that, should come a follow up email within 3-5 business days.   If you did not receive the 2nd email, you should either contact your local CFRC or send an email to "I have already applied to the Forces and want to know the status of my application."  at the link below.  They will definitely be able to help you.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73


----------



## billydee (8 Apr 2017)

Hey folks,

Wanted to ask here before I call in - to avoid looking silly.

Just submitted my application. I've got the 'confirmation letter' in my browser, on the Forces application portal.

Nothing in my email, as the letter might suggest. Nothing in the spam folder.

Note: My company operates it's own email server. From what I can see, the email never made it to our server. I submitted the application near 11pm - is it an automated reply or does it need to be 'sent' from a person who accepts the application, during business hours?


----------



## billydee (8 Apr 2017)

DAA said:
			
		

> "I have already applied to the Forces and want to know the status of my application."  at the link below.



Did this - also had the admin on my end add forces.gc.ca to the global whitelist, just in case.


----------



## TeeCee (8 Apr 2017)

Hi!

As far as I remember, I received an automated email from "eRecruiting@dnd.ca" telling that they received my application. A business day after I received this message, I received another email, but this time, from the Canadian Forces Recruiting Detachment in Quebec asking me to prepare for my first appointment.

If you didn't add "dnd.ca" at your whitelist, this may be why you didn't receive the first message, but don't worry: If you added "@forces.gc.ca", you should receive the next (and most important) emails. 

In case you do not receive any emails in the next few business days, I would suggest waiting a few more before contacting your Detachment: they might be overwhelmed right now and I'm pretty sure they need to process this manually.


----------



## 10wskali (8 Apr 2017)

The email from *eRecruiting@dnd.ca* that you should have received shortly after submitting your online application:

_Good day. This notice is to confirm the receipt of your on-line employment application to the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) and to inform you that your file has been opened at the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group. Based on your eligibility, CAF recruiting priorities and occupation availability a decision will be made whether or not to process your application. Should it be determined that your application will be processed, you will be notified by us and your file will then be transferred to the recruiting centre closest to you. Thank you for your interest in the CAF._

The best way to get any information is go to your local CFRC and ask.


----------



## Patricias (14 Jul 2017)

Hey guys,
I applied this Monday, got the email saying that my application has been chosen for further processing on Wednesday, and received an email today with a date & time for my aptitude test next week. Is this normal, or am I faster than usual? I should also add that I am Home Educated, and that I do not have a GED or Diploma, just my high school transcripts. (And I am also 17 and 1/2)


----------



## mariomike (14 Jul 2017)

Patricias said:
			
		

> I applied this Monday, got the email saying that my application has been chosen for further processing on Wednesday, and received an email today with a date & time for my aptitude test next week. Is this normal, or am I faster than usual?



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

Application Process Samples  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html
213 pages.



			
				Patricias said:
			
		

> (And I am also 17 and 1/2)



Applying for a full-time positions in the Regular Force

To join the Regular Force, you must:
•be 18 years old (17 years old with parental consent)

To join the Reserve Force, you must be at least 16 years old and in school full-time.
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/application-process/apply-now.html




			
				Patricias said:
			
		

> I should also add that I am Home Educated, and that I do not have a GED or Diploma, just my high school transcripts.



See,

Forces.ca
"If you have been home-schooled, you will need to provide proof from your home province’s educational authority that your marks have been assessed and meet their standards."
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#education

can i join the CF as infantry with a homeschool diploma  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/99935.0

Home School and the Reserves  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13682.0

Homeschooler Applying for RMC  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/111177.0

Homeschooled!!  
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wIZc21kTTxYJ:https://army.ca/forums/index.php%3Ftopic%3D113123.0+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

Forces.ca
Homeschooling

Homeschooling also known as home-based learning, home learning and home education, is education given to a student, typically conducted by parents, guardians or tutors at home, outside the formal venue of public school education. 

Although not new in Canadian society, homeschooling quickly became a secondary mode of educating children with the adoption of the Federal Education Act and the availability of free public accessible schooling. Homeschooling is governed under provincial education laws and, therefore, provincially monitored. 

Due to the vagueness of provincial legislation and widely separated views on homeschooling, the CF does not acknowledge home-based schooling without a legally authenticated document by a provincial authority. Applicants who have undergone homeschooling at the secondary school level are to have their marks assessed and transcribed by the provincial education authority.



			
				Warrant Officer Robert said:
			
		

> To join the Reserve Force at the age of 16, will require both parental consent and enrolment as a full-time high school student.
> 
> For instances which you have described above (ie; Home Schooling), if you are following an established curriculum and are currently registered with a local school or board of education, a letter or acknowledgement of registration from either organization would be acceptable.  If you are not currently registered for Home Schooling with a local school or board of education, then a letter from your parents stating that you are completing a full course load in addition to an actual academic transcript from a High School could also be used.



Joining with Homeschooling  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/109253.0

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## Patricias (14 Jul 2017)

Thank you for your time, but it still does not answer my question of whether or not my application is taking a faster time than usually or not. I applied to the Reg. Force as:
1. Special Forces Operator (Yeah I know that we don't have an 18-X contract or anything like that, but hey, what the heck.  [ )
2. Infantryman
3. Combat Engineer
I also talked to a recruiter and he said that since the school board that oversees my education is recognized by the Government of Alberta, there shouldn't be much of an issue. My facilitators come every few months to make sure that I am up to Alberta Education standards.
I also work as a geology lab technician, and I am the only employee who does not have a degree in geology. I do the exact same work as the other employees, and my employer had enough confidence in my education to hire me. (Do ya think that could count as something?)


----------



## mariomike (15 Jul 2017)

Patricias said:
			
		

> Thank you for your time, but it still does not answer my question of whether or not my application is taking a faster time than usually or not.





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Application Process Samples
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html
> 213 pages.
> 
> _As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.



If you look through those 213 pages of Application Process Samples of other applicants, you can compare if your "application is taking a faster time than usually or not."


----------



## da1root (25 Jul 2017)

Patricias said:
			
		

> 1. Special Forces Operator (Yeah I know that we don't have an 18-X contract or anything like that, but hey, what the heck.  [ )
> 2. Infantryman
> 3. Combat Engineer


Just to let you know, Special Forces Operator (MOSID 00369) is an in-service occupation only.  That means that civilian applicants are not eligible for this occupation; so if you did include that on your application the Intake  Management Team would have inactivated that occupation on your application. 

Part of the recruiting process is having a job interview; this is where you would talk about your experience as a geology lab tech.  Beyond that it would have to help or hindrance to the processing of your file.


----------



## Patricias (29 Jul 2017)

So yeah because of parental issues (Parents that suddenly weren't sure if they would sign off) my CFAT was re-booked. When I went in for it yesterday, they had no problems with my transcripts. After I took my CFAT and TSD, the career counsellor told me that I was a superior applicant and that I had scored far above average. I qualified for all trades. I told them that combat engineer was just my backup but I really want to go Infantry, and they removed combat engineer and said that I should have no problems getting in. They said that if everything in my medical and interview go well I could go to basic as soon as November, and if not November then January. (The reason that I didn't find the link to other wait times chat helpful was because they were all several years old, and things change fairly fast.) The recruiters also told me that infantry is wide open right now. Another interesting thing that they said was that they noticed that most of their brightest applicants were going into the Infantry because they don't want to sit behind a desk. (So so much for the stereotype that Infantrymen are all a bunch of dummies.)


----------



## mariomike (29 Jul 2017)

Patricias said:
			
		

> (The reason that I didn't find the link to other wait times chat helpful was because they were all several years old, and things change fairly fast.)



Application Process Samples  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html
213 pages.

Most recent post: July 27, 2017


----------



## Patricias (31 Oct 2017)

Hey guys, I just was wondering if any of you knew what is going on here..... I called the office yesterday and a file manager told me that my background check, personal reference check, etc, were completed on the 24th of October, and a Captain somewhere just had to sign my file. However, two of my personal references were contacted yesterday afternoon, AFTER I was told that they were completed. Any idea whats going on here? He told me that the next round of infantry selection is next week, so I should hear from them by then...... I just hope that I will.


----------



## FinnO25 (31 Oct 2017)

Most likely what happened is the company the Forces uses to do the background check were not able to reach the references that were contacted recently. When this happens usually your MCC (Military Career Counsellor) or File Manager will try to contact them once to see if anything can come of it. That is probably the case. I could be wrong about this (If I am I'm sure one of the site staff members will correct me) but the same thing happened with my file. 
Happy Halloween!  umpkin: umpkin:


----------



## Patricias (1 Nov 2017)

Ok, thanks for the info. I shouldn't have to worry about my file being signed off on before next week? I just don't want to miss the next bloc of applicants being selected.....


----------



## da1root (15 Nov 2017)

Patricias said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks for the info. I shouldn't have to worry about my file being signed off on before next week? I just don't want to miss the next bloc of applicants being selected.....


With applying for NCM occupations I wouldn't worry about "missing" a selection, traditionally selections for NCM occupations occur every 2 weeks.


----------

